# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  proof that chics are not disgusted by bald guys......

## 0kly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPe-gmWJApQ


"I give hope to bald Men," "I keep none for myself."

now I must depart for strange exotic lands.

----------


## kaptainjack

Of course they're not. They're disgusted by low self-esteem, and balding people usually have one.

----------


## balding1983

Are you that deluded to think those chicks that bald freak their real number? LOL! Keep dreaming kids!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

That old youtube clip...

----------


## thejack

good game! balding1983 you are deluded

----------


## fred970

Because that clip is not staged like every other YouTube prank/social experiment video of course.

Keep dreaming NW1 to 2.5 guys in here. You won't be picking up any chick on the street when you'll be bald.

----------


## 0kly

> Keep dreaming NW1 to 2.5 guys in here. You won't be picking up any chick on the street when you'll be bald.


 I am NW 5'ish and I get good looking chics

----------


## HairlossAt15

Its really not that big of a deal... It is sad how people on these forums blame everything on their baldness

----------


## 0kly

> Because that clip is not staged like every other YouTube prank/social experiment video of course.


 1. its not staged..

2.  some guys suit a shaven head.. some don't..

----------


## thejack

People with low self-esteem caused by hairloss fail to see that ultimately life is a psychological game, and that their hairloss is merely an obstacle causing them to fail so far. EVERYTHING is about your own self-perceived image: love yourself and you will love life. If aesthetically you are not what society recognises as attractive, aslong as you have mastered your mind you will be content with your life, you will have the confidence to approach the right women, and you will succeed in whatever you put your mind to. Easier said than done BUT it can be done.

----------


## fred970

> People with low self-esteem caused by hairloss fail to see that ultimately life is a psychological game, and that their hairloss is merely an obstacle causing them to fail so far. EVERYTHING is about your own self-perceived image: love yourself and you will love life. If aesthetically you are not what society recognises as attractive, aslong as you have mastered your mind you will be content with your life, you will have the confidence to approach the right women, and you will succeed in whatever you put your mind to. Easier said than done BUT it can be done.


 Ok it may be in our minds, but this happens, it's normal when you have to go through losing our identity. But it's real, and it happens to a lot of balding men.

What you're saying is almost impossible to do, we will be affected by the fact that our appearance is changing for the worst, there's no way around it, we can't ignore it.

We can't pretend it's not there and just "love life", whatever that means.

----------


## thejack

> Ok it may be in our minds, but this happens, it's normal when you have to go through losing our identity. But it's real, and it happens to a lot of balding men.
> 
> What you're saying is almost impossible to do, we will be affected by the fact that our appearance is changing for the worst, there's no way around it, we can't ignore it.
> 
> We can't pretend it's not there and just "love life", whatever that means.


 Okay yeah I agree with you I have been through it and granted, I wasn't able to turn my confidence around until my appearance changed for the better. But still I think people need to know that ultimately it is a mind game and it is one that is beatable it just depends on the nature of your character. Some people may not be able to change their appearance for a long time or not at all therefore there is no point in embracing the negative effects...fight it 
P.S 'love life' means to feel comfortable in one's own skin and as a result is able to appreciate and look forward to each day  :Smile: ))

----------


## RanDave

I agree, everything is possible and a bald guy can really meet a nice girl and be happy. Everything depends on you and your self-perception.
Possibly the guy on this video is not a perfect example, but his self esteem is high and girls feel that. The depressive thoughts like fred970 has will never help to get the desirable phone number.

----------


## Jossie13

Hi, thank your very much for sharing...JB

----------


## toofr

I shave my head because thinning hair and have a beautiful Asian girlfriend. She loves my shaven head..  most girls don't really give a shit about your hair..  and the ones that do are the ones that would become your ex wife or ex girlfriend very soon anyway...

----------


## 2young2bald

As a 17 year old, I can safely say from experience, that girls around my age and living in my country (or city) don't want a bald boyfriend. Even being a nw3 is going to give you a lot of trouble if you are under 18 (and maybe between 18-20). Not going to sugarcoat the truth here.

----------


## toofr

mine is 23

----------


## jamesst11

I personally know a LOT of really good looking women dating bald/balding men, even some with really "weird" head shapes... you don't need a video to prove anything.  Go walk around in public and just observe.  Most good women are not primarily concerned with looks, this is true.  I love my girlfriend and she is absolutely beautiful and my hair is horrendous right now... I believe WORST than a clean bald head.

----------


## Herbaliser

I met my wife being almost completely bald.
We found ourselves by conversation and not by looks, and she looks buy the society's standards way better then me.

----------

